# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Crown M. [Crown, Byblos, Jupiter]

## andreas

Ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου, ή σάλεψε ο νους μου...
Το επί 8 χρόνια στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας BYBLOS είναι στο Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας δίπλα στο DUCHESS M. Ωραίο βαπόρι αλλά μάλλον ετοιμασίες για το τελευταίο ταξίδι βλέπω...

----------


## George

Για την ιστορία το όνομά του είναι CROWN πλέον κι έχει φύγει εδώ και καιρό από το Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## andreas

Αφού πρώτα έκατσε 2-3 μέρες στη ράδα του Πειραιά, αναχώρησε για Ντουμπάι αν δεν κάνω λάθος με σινιάλο τη σημαία των Ηνωμένων Αραβικών Εμιράτων.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mια φωτο του πλοιου στο Dubai (Απο μηνυμα στο Ferries Of Southern Europe)

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ως πλωτό κοιτόνα για τους εργάτες που φτιάχνουν τα τεχνητά νησιά εκεί. 
Σύμφωνα με το Σουηδό τον Ιούλιο πουλήθηκε για σκραπ σε Ινδούς.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το CROWN M (εγώ πάντα έτσι θα το λέω) όπως και να το φωτογράφιζε κανείς, έγραφε απίστευτα. Αφού το βαπόρι ήταν αστέρι (εξωτερικά πάντα, έτσι...), τι να λέμε τώρα....

----------


## a.molos

Στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας για ετήσια, ανάμεσα σε αγαπημένα σκαριά.

CROWN M.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν πρεπει να ειναι για ετησια, αλλα οπως ηρθε απο τα Βορεια. Εχει ακομα την κοκκινη γραμμη της Norway Line!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

> Δεν πρεπει να ειναι για ετησια, αλλα οπως ηρθε απο τα Βορεια. Εχει ακομα την κοκκινη γραμμη της Norway Line!!!


Συντάσσομαι με τον φίλο Finnpartner_1966. Πρέπει να είναι ο πρώτος καιρός του στην Ελλάδα γύρω στο 1990. Πάντως, είναι πολύ καλή φωτό, thanks a.molos!!!

----------


## a.molos

Πραγματι, εψαξα και βρηκα και άλλη φωτό απο το νέο μώλο( με την πλαινή κόκκινη γραμμή) και έχω σημειώσει Μάρτιος του 1991. Παραθέτω και μία ακόμη φωτό με τον απόπλου του πλοίου απο την Ηγουμενίτσα, βγάζοντας ανοικτόχρωμο καπνό, πιθανόν (έτσι νομίζω) λόγω προβλήματος στη μηχανή.

Crown m at Igoumenitsa.jpg

crown m 001.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos είσαι άπαιχτος, όλα τα λεφτά οι φωτό και ειδικά η πρώτη..... Θυμάμαι το CROWN M είχε πρωινές αναχωρήσεις για Ανκόνα εμώ η άφιξή του απο Ανκόνα ήταν καπου στο μεσημέρι (μιλάμε πάντα για Ηγουμενίτσα)

----------


## vinman

Απο την μπροσούρα της Marlines του 1994!!
Αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου σε όλο του το μεγαλείο!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20123



...το κατάστρωμα πίσω απο το επιβλητικό του φουγάρο...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20124



..και η πισίνα του....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20125

----------


## sea_serenade

Α ρε Vinman τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα............... Ατέλειωτες ώρες σ' αυτό το κατάστρωμα με καφεδάκι και Walkman στα αυτιά και το βράδυ ποτό στην πιο ωραία disco που υπήρξε ποτέ σε καράβι (ο d.j. έδινε ρέστα με τις επιλογές του)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Παρολο που το σχημα της γεφυρας ειναι παραξενο, εγω το θεωρουσα ισως το ποιο ομορφο της εταιριας. Παραξενη και ομορφη η τσιμινιερα, αλλα και ομορφο πλοιο!! (Του 1966 και ασχημο, δεν ειναι συχνο!!)

----------


## a.molos

Απο τις τελευταίες παρουσίες του πλοίου, στην ράδα της Ελευσίνας.

Crown m Elefsina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το αδελφάκι του Crown M., φαίνεται πως δεν θα ταξιδεύει για πολύ ακόμη:




> October 17: Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines have confirmed that the 1966-built BLACK PRINCE (ex VENUS) will be retired next year. After a series of farewell sailings, the BLACK PRINCE, which enjoys a dedicated U.K.-based following, will leave the fleet in October 2009. Last year the company had announced that it had decided not to undertake the work required to make the ship compliant with SOLAS 2010 regulations.


Πηγή

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aναμενομενο ηταν... Απο του χρονου θα κλαψουνε μανουλες...

----------


## Ellinis

sea serenade, άσχημα τα μαντάτα από την Ινδία

*



Alang Update
March 3: ... the dismantling of other once celebrated passenger ships continues. CROWN (ex BLACK WATCH, CROWN M, BYBLOS) is 50% gone
πηγή


*

----------


## sea_serenade

Ellinis, αναμενόμενο δεν ήταν??? Από τη στιγμή που το βαπόρι την έκανε απο το Ντουμπάι (ή τα Ην. Αραβικά Εμιράτα, δεν θυμάμαι...) κάποια στιγμή θα έπαιρνε και αυτό τη σειρά του. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν ένα όμορφο, χαρακτηριστικό σκαρί που θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιηθεί κάπου αλλού και όχι απαραίτητα σαν μεταφορικό μέσο. Κρίμα :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Crown M*... _Πανεμορφο σκαρι με εντυπωσιακη τσιμινιερα..._ 
_Φωτογραφια despo_ 

crown m.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι λέτε τώρα ρε παιδιά, δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα!!!!!!!! Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON η φωτο εκτός απο υπέροχη είναι και super συλλεκτική για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων της Αδριατικής. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μία στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι ακριβής ημερομηνία ...

Crown M001.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Απίθανη η φωτο σου Appia......Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BLACK WATCH -JUPITER.jpgBLACK WATCH -JUPITER a.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

To βασιλοβάπορο στα νειάτα του είχε εναλλάξ 2 ονόματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CROWN M..jpgAπό το shipspotting φωτό του αξέχαστου emmpapad στο Ηράκλειο 21-9-96.

----------


## Riccardo

Beautiful looking ship. Does anyone knows in which routes she was used by Marlines?

----------


## despo

Ancona - Igoumenitsa - Patras and sometimes till Heraklio.

----------


## Ellinis

> Beautiful looking ship. Does anyone knows in which routes she was used by Marlines?


She started in the summer of 1992 runing from Ancona to Limassol via Igoumenitsa, Patras, Heraklion and Rodos. Next year she went as far as Heraklion. In 1994 she tried the Patras-Igoumenitsa-Corfu-Bari run but in 1995 she switched to Ancona.

----------


## Riccardo

thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

:Cocksure: cruise,relaxed sip and  modern,fest ship πηγή  www.webalice

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> cruise,relaxed sip and  modern,fest ship πηγή  www.webalice


Στην Αγκώνα είναι κ στο βάθος το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR.

----------


## renetoes

> Στην Αγκώνα είναι κ στο βάθος το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR.


Η πλώρη που διακρίνεται δεξιά είναι του ΤΑΛΩΣ?

----------


## BOBKING

σωστά  όντως είναι  του  Τάλως :Cocksure:

----------


## BOBKING

νοσταλγικές εποχές δυο πολύ ιστορικά πλοία το  ένα  κυνηγάει το άλλο στην Κέρκυρα   τον Ιούλιο του 94' :Tears Of Joy:  από το adriaticandaegeanferries

----------

